# Denver, Colorado froggers



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I am getting back into the hobby after several years without frogs. Looking to see who is doing darts around Denver. Back in the day, I was very involved, with about 40 vivs downstairs. Had some great people to get me started and had a lot of success thanks in part to my good friends Rick and Melissa! But now it seems the dart frog club has dissolved so I'm just putting out a heads up to see who's doing darts around here. Hope to hear from you!!
Doug


----------



## crittermom (May 26, 2009)

I'm in Loveland, about an hour north of Denver. I just got into darts this year, and so far have only Leucs, but someday (once we have air conditioning) hope to have more types. There seems to be a handful of folks doing darts in the area. I got my frogs from snmreptiles. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Whats up? i am out in morrison and have a handfull of frogs, though none are breeding at the moment... good to know of another coloradan frogger


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear from you guys! Hey, I got together with an old friend of mine and he is also getting back into thumbnails! Looked up a couple people that used to be in the Colorado Dart Frog Club. We are considering attempting to revive the club! There are more froggers around here than you realize!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm 7 hours away but for frogs i'll make that drive lol....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

7 hour drive for a dart frog club meeting? Now that's a serious frogger! I'll keep in touch with anybody who replies to this thread and let you know if we get anything going!
So what kind of frogs are you guys keeping? I'm into thumbs myself. I've got a group of 2.3 Vanzolinii and I just completed the Viv for a group of Veradero (1.1.2). Here is a shot of our new Viv. It is a slope front I constructed myself measuring 2 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft. I am off to go build the screens for the vent holes so I can have Alpha Pro ship my froggies out!
Doug


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

I am born and raised here in denver! Here is a pair of azureus's that I have right now plus more in the largest exo terra i think they make.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Rock on I am a Colorado pioneer myself our family has been here for many generations now.  

the frogs ive got mostly consist of pumilio,(bastimentos, and colon) but i do have a few tincs a leuc and an auratus... planning on getting some imitators from D3monic eventually.



there are alot of frog people here but digging them out is the hard part... reptile shows help though


----------



## EricS (Aug 22, 2010)

just in the beginning stages of preparation and supply/idea collection to build my first viv. I'm in Aurora.

Eric


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

QRICH, Nice Viv! Thanks for the pics! I am loving the green broadleaved plant with the red center. What is that? I want some!
EricS, you should try to look at a few vivs in person before building one. You are welcome to come check mine out. I am right between Denver and Aurora, near Parker Rd and Iliff. PM me.


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> QRICH, Nice Viv! Thanks for the pics! I am loving the green broadleaved plant with the red center. What is that? I want some!
> EricS, you should try to look at a few vivs in person before building one. You are welcome to come check mine out. I am right between Denver and Aurora, near Parker Rd and Iliff. PM me.


Yeah that plant is amazing. I am unsure of the name of the plant but it is growing really fast. Here is my new/ most recent which houses my 4luecs it took me about 2 1/2 hours to build. This will hopefully add to all the ideas out there.


----------



## dafunk5446 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys! I am also a Colorado Frogger. I am just getting back into the addiction after a couple year hiatus. Glad to know there are others in the region who are interested in the same things


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

I know Doug is already aware of us, but figured We'd chime in for the people who don't know us.
We would definitely be interested in attending more frog meetings. We're over on the West side of town.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Someone brought dafunk! Now it's a party! What are you working with, dafunk?


----------



## dafunk5446 (Nov 12, 2007)

Haha, "we love the funk" (insert George Clinton)

As of right now I am devoid of frogs  However, in the past I have worked with a couple morphs of Aratus, Luecs, and Vents. I am planning on getting some Vittatus, maybe Imitators not sure yet. Depends on the funds available at the time. Being a college student it is always questionable. We should get together sometime, and do some swapping!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm all for swapping, but only if you get thumbs! I'm all about the thumbs and maybe some eggfeeders this time.


----------



## dafunk5446 (Nov 12, 2007)

Haha, well there lots of other stuff we can swap. Plants, FF cultues (variety of genetics/species), microfauna, tips, tricks, etc. We just need to coordinate.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

dafunk5446 said:


> Haha, well there lots of other stuff we can swap. Plants, FF cultues (variety of genetics/species), microfauna, tips, tricks, etc. We just need to coordinate.


Sure, any time. Come see my vivs sometime. Anybody can pm me at anytime.
Doug


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Right now I'm the only frogger on the western slope, grand junction area, though I hope there are a couple more soon  Friends and I would be willing to make the drive to denver for a meet for sure.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard Aaron! That makes at least 3 of us now with Veradero! (Course mine are the best looking)


----------



## Crystal (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in Boulder. I don't have any frogs yet, but would be interested in coming to a local group. I'm planning to get D. auratus.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Crystal, thanks for chiming in. I'd say welcome aboard but you're not quite there yet. Did you see this post about the Denver show this weedend? Be there or be frogless!! 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/60187-denver-show-11-13-10-a.html
Remember, You can keep them in a temporay enclosure for a while, as you get your viv built!
Doug


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

Does is count if I'm out in the middle of nowhere about an hour away from Denver??

I'll be at the Rocky Mountain Reptile Expo, and I know a couple of really good breeders.


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in Colorado Springs and will be vending at the show. If you need anything in particular, let me know. The best way to get a hold of me is at [email protected]. I am not on db as often as I should be.

Wendi


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

wheffner said:


> I'm in Colorado Springs and will be vending at the show. If you need anything in particular, let me know. The best way to get a hold of me is at [email protected]. I am not on db as often as I should be.
> 
> Wendi


Hey Wendi! I've bought from you several times before. Thanks a bunch, I LOVE your frogs!!!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Wendi,

Don't know if I'll be able to make the next show or not, wondering if you have any pairs available?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Barely Breathing said:


> Does is count if I'm out in the middle of nowhere about an hour away from Denver??
> 
> I'll be at the Rocky Mountain Reptile Expo, and I know a couple of really good breeders.


Sure it does! We'll let you know if we get the club rolling again! I'll be at the show. Hope to see you there!
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

wheffner said:


> I'm in Colorado Springs and will be vending at the show. If you need anything in particular, let me know. The best way to get a hold of me is at [email protected]. I am not on db as often as I should be.
> 
> Wendi


Hey Wendi, I'll be there with my son, Frogboy. Sent you a PM asking for a list and pricing.
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

AaronAcker said:


> Hey Wendi,
> 
> Don't know if I'll be able to make the next show or not, wondering if you have any pairs available?


Hey Aaron, You working those tarapotto? What's the lineage? Price?
Doug


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah i'm working with a pair of melanistic tarapoto imitators. Right now just have constant calling from the male, and impossible to find eggs in this viv, so I wont know until I see a little bugger hopping about...


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Sure it does! We'll let you know if we get the club rolling again! I'll be at the show. Hope to see you there!
> Doug


Awesome. See you there!


----------



## Newtnerd (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

I live in Denver and I'm new to the hobby in a sense, but i've done a lot of research and have designed tanks in the past for other amphibians (primarily newts). Now my interests have changed a bit, and I would like to get into froggies  I recently put together a 20 gallon tank and tried my luck with a false bottom and a great stuff background. I made a couple mistakes along the way that slowed me down a bit, but i ended up with a nice planted tank that would be well suited for a dart or two. I was thinking about either leucs or D Auratus as I have heard they are both well suited for beginners. I looked around online a bit for sellers, but i think it would be great if i could get in contact with some local froggers not only for frogs, but leaf litter, fruit fly cultures, etc. I would rather give my money to a local breeder than a big company. Hope to hear from some of you and hope you're all well

Dylan


----------



## highcountryherps719 (Apr 27, 2011)

Im in colorado springs (one hour south). I have panama blue auratus, patricia tincs,and imitators(sexed pairs of each) Ive been into the hobby for about two years bit still dont know anyone near me that has frogs. I would love to attend some type of event or just meet other froggers!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing happening with any type of club or anything yet. Hoping Rick White is going to try to get it rolling again. Any locals are welcome to PM me about just stopping by to talk, see my vivs, and maybe swap some cuttings.


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

My name is Adam I'm in Denver and have been lurking around for several years. I would be interested in attending a meeting. Keep us all posted. 

For the facebookers,

Adam Burnley | Facebook


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

What a cool thread!! I am in Denver and would love to meet up and talk froggies. I am just getting into the dart frogs but have been building terrariums for quite some time now. Lets meet up!!!


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm in Aurora and I am also getting back into this great hobbie! Is there any thing new with a club?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing yet. Waiting for Rick to head it up.


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

Hey Newtnerd,
I have some ff and springtails I could set you up with... PM me and let me know.


----------



## acesx09 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey all. I live in the Springs. I'm looking for a few leucs, but dont want to worry about the hassels of shipping. Anyone local here have any for sale by chance? Four or five of them? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Shawn, you could try Wendy at frogs with altitutude. email is [email protected]
Tell her Doug in Denver says Hey.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I live here in Denver and take care of imitatirs...I have a 55 gallon heavily planted from aquisitions from my previous employer, the Denver Botanic Gardens. I got my frogs from wendi and was happy with them for sure. I have three imitators I am trying to get rid of if anyone knows people that are looking.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm in colorado too  Born and raised here, and didn't know this many people here are froggers. Hope to see some of you at the denver herp show in august


----------



## acesx09 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea, I've never been to one of those expos before. The Rocky Mountain Expo right? I might just wait til then to buy frogs if I need. Are there enough people there with darts to make it worth while?


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

acesx09 said:


> Yea, I've never been to one of those expos before. The Rocky Mountain Expo right? I might just wait til then to buy frogs if I need. Are there enough people there with darts to make it worth while?


Yup. Not quite sure how many froggers there are there, but even if there isn't, it's still worth my while to go there and see some peoples herps and tanks.


----------



## Newtnerd (May 4, 2011)

Readygrown, I sent you a pm about the imitators. 

Also If anyone has auratus froglets send me a pm. I'm looking forward to the expo and hope to see all of you there


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello fellow CO froggers. We are not vending at the August Show, but we do have some frogs currently available. Send us an email if you are looking to add some robust frogs locally


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey everyone I live about 15 minutes south of Denver in Englewood. Just wanted to say hi and that I sent friend requests to most of you. (comp is bein werid so not sure if I got you all.) Anyways I would be glad to attend a meeting or to meet up and talk PDFs with anyone in the area.

Nice to meet most of you,
-_FoxHound_


----------



## TechNerd (Jul 19, 2011)

Cuttin my froggin teeth here in the springs, really interested in D. Azureus or maybe some Leucs... Really looking for local breeders to avoid shipping stress and so on. Any who, lookin forward to the expo next month and hoping to see more froggers there! 


Best wishes
TN


----------



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

Hello fellow Coloradoans,

I kept a few tanks for a couple years, but am currently out of the hobby due to school time commitments. I am currently in Fort Collins, but am moving to Denver in Aug. 2100 and would love to be kept in the loop on any "club" activity. I am working (slowly) on a large show tank right now, and hope to have it finished around the first of the year, and planted soon after. No plans for frogs until after the move however.

Hope to meet some local froggers in the future.

~Rand


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all! i live in S denver.

I was going to get darts but bailed...hehe i have toads and changed my geckos around. I do have a 20g long live planted and a 20g long vertical in the process.

If you have any ideas on DIY vertical stuff...PM me





I have 

1.1.1 crested geckos
0.0.3 bumblebee toads
1.0.0 tiger salamander
1.1.0 dogs
0.1.0 betta
Looking for:
gargoyle gecko(s)


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

Do any coloradans have newts for sale?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in Centennial, and just setting up a 24"wide x 18"deep x 36" tall Exo Terra tank. This is the largest tank I'll have ever set up. Previously (ten years ago) my largest tank was a 40 gallon breeder, the rest all 15 gallon longs. No frogs yet, but will be lookin here in a few weeks.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey all Colorado froggers! It sounds like Anthony is going to take a run at getting something going in Colorado again. Check out this thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/60768-rebirth-colorado-dartfrog-society.html Anthony Jackson is collecting information. You can find his PM info towards the end of the linked thread.


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Please take the time to join the Colorado community here. https://www.facebook.com/ColoradoDartFrogCommunity


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

What's the deal guys? We need to get something going for this summer. I'd love to get together, swap some frogs and plants and get a good tour through somebodies collection.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

This weekend is the Rocky Mtn expo.. let's catch up this weekend??


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't think I'm going this time, but it sounds like Wendy with Frogs with Altitude will be there. She typically brings some nice stuff.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello local froggers!! I am in NW Denver and it is time for some new frogs. The viv is finally ready for PDF's. Along with a micro fauna explotion the plants and stability are doing well. Any suggestions of a local breader I could go and chat with??
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Kierik (Mar 16, 2012)

Pumilo has a lot of thumbs to choose from, I just picked up 4 from him yesterday.









Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all - I'm new to frogging. I don't currently have any PDF's but we had a rescue Campana that didn't make it. He just never got better after being liberated from his negligent home. My daughter has a gorgeous (!) red-eye that's very happy and growing huge!

I live outside Colorado Springs about 20 miles in Divide at 9,000 ft. I'm currently looking at getting some thumbs, but have my eye on some D. Auratus as well.

I'd love to meet up with some other froggers, especially now having met Doug and Max and seeing their gorgeous frogs! I have lots to learn and am willing to soak it in.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya I have met with Wendy at The Expo and she is fabulous. She has beautiful frogs. I couldn't attend the last expo, but I will definately re-connect with her soon so I can get some healthy habitants in my viv


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone interested in swapping tads or have any for sale looking for mostly thumbs but I have larger specie tads as well for trade?


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Coloradans,
I'm just getting back into the hobby too after a long hiatus. I live in Colorado Springs. I had to leave when I left for college and now that I have some stability in life I'm getting back at it. My latest acquisition is a wife I imported from the Dominican Republic- ha ha. I don't have any frogs yet, but now that i don't have any more expensive immigration application fees, or immigration lawyer bills, I think I can afford some frogs. I've been planning a new custom vivarium build, so I should be starting a build journal soon.


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats awesome another Colorado frogger, we have froggers up and down the state with a wide variety of frogs. When your ready let us know and we will be able to get you taken care of.


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey thanks Man, I'm really glad I found this thread. Looks like we have a great local frog scene here in Colorado. Having a local network of froggers is going to be super helpful!


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

Anthony,

Have you done any d.i.y. LED lighting projects? You made mention of it in the "rebirth of colorado dartfrog society" thread. In my current vivarium build that I'm planning, a d.i.y. LED project is going to be one of the highlights of the build. I started a thread DIY LED Vivarium Lighting Build - Nano-Reef.com Forums about it on Nano-Reef.com since there is hardly anyone outside of the reef community that knows much about it. I'm not a reefer myself, but most of the information I've come across is for reef aquariums. I've got a healthy respect of the technical ingenuity the reef community has come up with. They are really commited to their hobby!


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we are shooting for a meeting in the fall once all the vacations and kids get back into school. Hopefully this will make for a better attendace at a meeting. I have a good friend that does leds and he said he would demonstrate how to build them. What we did at another meeting was offer a small led package, as in you buy all the parts and build a small lighting system there with somone that could help and answer questions. Just a thought, when the time draws near we will figure it out...


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds cool. Keeps us posted.


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone interested in trading some tadpoles in Colorado, I have a bunch of yellow Ter. tads in all stages. If your interested please PM me..


----------



## apawlows (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am another new frogger currently living in Lakewood (15 min S. of Denver). I have been in the planning stages of my first viv for a few months now and am finally putting it together. I am planning on starting off with some D. Ventrimaculatus. Just bought a 75 gallon tank that will have 3 intertwining "trees" built out of cork, pvc and GS. I am definitely subscribing to this thread, I hope that a meeting gets set up soon!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a couple hours drive to Denver, currently located in Cheyenne, Wyoming. wondering if there are any other Wyoming froggers around here...?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Colorado frogger here also. Littleton area.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Whats up fellow Colorado Froggers?!? My viv is ready for some new inhabitants Is anyone breeding and selling darts right now? Check out the pics of my viv and let me know if you have some darts that are suitable. I'm thinking terrestrial darts are the way to go!! Let me know whatcha think?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

bump, any new co froggers?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Not Denver, but Trinidad!.....


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm here now. Denver area.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Not new, so much, but I am in Longmont 

Mark


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey I'm Dylan. I'm up in Longmont. My passion shifted from ball pythons to darts a couple years ago and now I have many species and lots of tads and froglets including: mint and orange terribilis, normal leucs, banded leucs, fine spotted leucs, Highland Bronze, Azureus, green and black Aratus, Tarapoto, chazuta, varadero, vanzilini, powder blue, and vittatus. 

Anyone let me know if you're ever interested in a trade or want any froglets : )

Dylan


----------



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

Kinda newish here, I'm up in Loveland. Been back into frogs for just about a year now after almost 10 years out of the hobby.


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe it has been so long since we started trying to get a club going! Still nothing? Hey Doug what do we have to do to get one going? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

Oh by the way, I will be vending @ Repticon this next weekend, come by and say hello! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi, I’m in Pueblo West. Are you guys going to start another club? We should have an all frog meet up in the summer. I’ll maybe have some frogs possibly. But I’ll most likely have a crap ton of different ferns. Have a good evening!


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

The Frog Ranch had amazing frogs and plants at the last expo!


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

A crap ton of ferns sounds nice! Any unusual/rare stuff? I'm in the process of another build and I'm looking for some different plants. I'm really wanting to get a frog meet up going, but I'm unsure of how, where, and when. I know a majority of the Denver people but I know there's people in pueblo, the springs, durango, trinidad, and fort Collins. Trying to find a good meet up place is going to be the issue.
(I had most of the plants with Sam at the last show, and thank you)


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

Roscoe09 said:


> The Frog Ranch had amazing frogs and plants at the last expo!


Just so everyone knows, it is Sam's Flying Frog Ranch LLC! Thanks for shout out! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah I’m going to have Japanese painted ferns, ostrich ferns, and Christmas tree fern. More coming soon probably. Most of are barely noticeable they’re super small. So by the summer they’ll be at a good size. If you have bromeliads I’ll be getting some at the next expo.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Great, I've got plenty! Lots of mature bright red fireballs, most with pups and some eoz. I'm planning on getting a bunch more too.


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

We should definitely do something this spring or summer- have a mini frog day with stuff to show off or trade or something. I'd come for sure, although fair warning I work every Saturday until noon.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

If one does not happen sooner, I will do one in the summer. Probably in Colorado Springs. I personally will probably have have silent auctions and raffles. I just need to find where it would be held.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm trying to gather info about "how to" set one up. It would be nice to do it at a free location like a backyard but then you run into the 'strangers in your house issues. But I'm not about to pay for a rental of a meeting room or a conference room if there is really no interest/reimbursement.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

I was looking that up as well. I don’t want rent a huge building. I was thinking about just doing it in a park. But would the be able to survive in high 70s in the summer?


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

When I went to the one in Arizona at Ben and Amity's, they just set up like a party at their house. Snacks and simple drinks. They asked for people to bring what they could. There was a plant exchange table (bring and take), and some of us brought frogs. Most were set up for trades or for money prior. It was really cool to meet with folks that you only know through Facebook.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I'd come down the hill for a meet. You could try a local library as well, they have rooms for free to a few bucks. Put out a tip jar. 
Just a thought, but it could work.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Alright, it's official. The wife and I will host a Colorado frogger meet. Details will come later. It's too snowy and cold at the moment to think about it until May for us (smallish house, back yard is not people ready)
It will be RSVP and bring food to share. Jeff, how the chazuta doing? I saw froglets at feeder frenzy. Any new frogs?


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

Random thought about venue.... I wonder if we could get Fantasy Orchids to host it? 

It's in Louisville, so not incredibly central, but also pretty easy to get to. They have a small space in the front of their greenhouse where they occasionally host free orchid classes. No A/C I don't think, but cooler than out in a park or something. They've also got some terrarium-suitable orchids that I'm sure they'd love to sell to all of us. And they totally get the "obsession over a niche hobby" thing...


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

I was just wondering, I don't know who any one is with the handels that are showing. Mine is easy (I think) Sam I am, but who is every one else?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m not sure if I’ll be able to go. I’m a high schooler. And have finals and the PSATs. I’ll try to make it. My name is Chandler Ray. I will make it to the expo though. @samsffr What frog is that? I also saw it on your Facebook. And do you breed biolat sirensis? (Also it was me asking about the cobalts and yellow heads earlier because my friend likes them). Have a good evening!


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

Hey Chandler, that is an unusually patterned Southern Variabilis. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm Cory. Sam would be breeding biolat if he traded me for my pair


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Mark here. How are those frogs doing, Sam? I still have that other leuc for next time you are up in this area. 

Have a good day, everybody.


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

cmk said:


> I'm Cory. Sam would be breeding biolat if he traded me for my pair


Hey Cory, what do they look like? 🤣

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsffr (May 10, 2011)

Encyclia said:


> Mark here. How are those frogs doing, Sam? I still have that other leuc for next time you are up in this area.
> 
> Have a good day, everybody.


Doing well, thank you Mark! I am excited to see about your extra adult Panguana males! The female I have has layed 5 eggs this month, none any good... I will be up that way soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

Wait, everyone doesn't magically know everyone already? I'm Kelcie. I've met a few of you for one reason or another, and I look forward to meeting the rest.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice to meet you Cory, Mark, Kelcie, and Sam. As I said I’m Chandler and hopefully we’ll grow to be an awesome dart frog community. A get to know you question: What are your guys all time ultimate favorite dart frog. Mine personally would be green Sirensis or Vanzolini. Have a good evening!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I moved to Colorado last summer! Sold all my frogs before I arrived. Now that I have new tanks going I'd like to get back in the hobby.

I'm amazed there's no meetups in Denver, so I started a Facebook group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/coloradofroggers/

Please join and maybe we can start making things happen!


----------



## willijas (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey Everyone! I wanted to say hello and introduce myself. My name is Jason and living in Aurora CO. I got my Biopod Terra last week and got it all scaped out, pictures below. I have been wanting to do Dart frogs for awhile now and finally had the opportunity to get a vivarium. I am hoping that my tank and microfauna should be nicely grown and stabilized by Repticon so I can get some froggies!


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

I live in Loveland and I am just getting started. I am a total beginner with a biopod Grand. So much to learn. 

I would love to meet others in this hobby. If it wasn't more than 15 or 20 people I might be able to have a get together at my house. 

Jeff


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm in Littleton, been glad to meet Mark already as he is a fantastic resource. I'm in for a meetup sometime. I have a crazy busy day but will get into the facebook group sometime here soon.

Just a quick about me, I have one large tank I am setting up now and hope to put a large group of frogs in before winter. Beyond that, the wife and I are still negotiating how many other tanks will be built and filled with frogs. We are also working on a setup for a crested gecko.


----------



## highcountryherps719 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all, my name is Paul and been a frogger for about 10 years or so. I live in Colorado Springs and would love to get in touch with fellow froggers here. I see no one has posted on this thread for a while but hopefully we can get the colorado community buzzing again!


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi! If you're on the Facebook, we have a page. Colorado Froggers. I'm Cory and I'm thinking about doing a meet up in September at my place in Denver. Hopefully I can get details to you guys here soon.


----------



## Vassteel (Oct 23, 2014)

im in the Lone Tree area and also submitted a request for the FB group


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks Cory! I had a great time! So many frogs and isopods! A great turnout!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Agreed! Thanks so much, Cory! I had a great time meeting everybody. Can't wait til the next one.

Mark


----------



## Mmkco (Dec 3, 2018)

Not on FB any longer, but would love to know about any groups/meetings. I'm in Firestone, CO. Did my first tank in December '18. 54 Gallon Paludarium with Tree frogs(Agalychnis Lemur) but have my second tank in the works and trying to choose between Tinctorius "Azureus" and Mint Terribilis(Many thanks to Encyclia for that)! 


Mike


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I completely forgot to announce the meet up here! We will do another meet up soon! Possibly in spring and possibly more north! Like Longmont area! I'm very happy with our little gathering! 

Cory


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

So sorry I had to miss it. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## CLOWNIN (Feb 29, 2020)

New to the group and located in colorado springs, anyone in the springs here? I'll be setting up pdf tank in a couple months.


----------

